# HAF case - 320 radiator inside on top - Modding case Fan?



## Sasqui (Feb 21, 2009)

Building a w/c HAF case.  Bottom part is done.

I'm working on the top where the radiator will go.  It's a 320 Swiftech, I'm also putting a Koolance fan/temp monitor control PCB at the front top.

Wondering how best to use (or not use) the top 240mm fan in the mix.  The radiators will have 3 x 120mm fans, with RPM controlled by the Koolance monitor.

The idea of push/pull is good, so I'd like to keep the fan, 

Here's the top:







Here's the top with the 240mm fan:






Here's the radiator on the fan:






Here's the radiator without the fan:






Looking to reduce dead spots... so here's the parts to cut off.   I obvisouly can't cut out the center of the fan.  






What to do?  Thoughs and advice appreciated.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2009)

that is the same fan that it in the top of the 900's I dont suggest you use that fan to cool the radiator at all, honestly. I had my rad setting on top of my Antec, and it just doesnt have the guts to do well at getting air through the rad.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> that is the same fan that it in the top of the 900's I dont suggest you use that fan to cool the radiator at all, honestly. I had my rad setting on top of my Antec, and it just doesnt have the guts to do well at getting air through the rad.



Agree.  In any case, 3 x 120mm fans would be there, and thinking the case fan would assist in a push/pull.  The things I'm not sure about are the removal of the shroud to help airflow at the edges of the 240mm case fan.  Also worried about noise due to turbulence with the radiator/rad fans and the case fan.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2009)

well I set mine on top in the end on legs. Careful of the fans you chose as alot of the noise will be generated by those, I didnt notice the bigger fan making more noise.

If the big fan isnt balanced in pressure with the bottom 3 it could cause the rad to not perform up to snuff either.

I say add a link to this thread in the naturally asperated thread as well, make sure those members get over here and get a look!!!


----------

